

Valve's official Steam Machine Prototype - hepha1979
http://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/750232-ibuypowers-steam-machine-offers-pc-specs-for-the-price-of-a-new-xbox/

======
bryanlarsen
Blog spam with bad title.

submitted title: Valve's official Steam Machine Prototype

blog spam's title: iBuyPower's Steam Machine Offers PC Specs for the Price of
a New Xbox

link to actual content: [http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/25/5146398/ibuypower-
steam-m...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/25/5146398/ibuypower-steam-
machine-499-radeon-r9-270)

content's title: iBuyPower's Steam Machine offers PC specs for the price of a
new Xbox

~~~
bryanlarsen
upvote this instead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6800739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6800739)

